# Yeasty-smelling vomit?



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Ds (5) is on the toilet puking his guts out right now and it smells like yeast. I mean the whole bathroom and hallway REEK of yeast. I've never seen this before. WTF is going on?

Background: he was fine when he left for a visit to his grandparents' yesterday afternoon. They didn't mention him acting sick, but they did inadvertently feed him several foods containing high-fructose corn syrup, a no-no for him. He reportedly tweaked out last night (typical, after he's consumed high-fructose corn syrup) and didn't sleep *at all* (atypical).

He came home at 6 pm, kinda sleepwalked into the house and immediately sacked out on his dad's easy chair. About 10 minutes ago he woke up, went to the toilet, and while he was there, started puking. He doesn't seem hot or cold, just pale as a sheet.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

Sounds like a sugar overload to me. Poor baby.


----------

